# Bass Management in 2.1 stereo system



## Cash09 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi Guys

I am cash and I am a newbie here. I bought a Harmon kardon HK 3490 , pair of JBL L 890 and a Velodyne impact 10. I have a ONKYO C-7030 CD player and its connected to the reciever by a digital coaxial cable and the subwoofer is connected to the sub out in the reciever. I have the system in a 14 x 11 room with carpet and with 1 window. I only had the system for a couple of days and the sound seems a lil muddy , the highs are very harsh , HK 3490 BASS /TREBLE are set to neutral position. The crossover in the subwoofer is set to 40. Do you think I should get an equalizer or a crossover to improve the high and lows and channel all the lows to the subwoofer? Please advice. Thank you very much

Cash


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Cash09 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am cash and I am a newbie here. I bought a Harmon kardon HK 3490 , pair of JBL L 890 and a Velodyne impact 10. I have a ONKYO C-7030 CD player and its connected to the reciever by a digital coaxial cable and the subwoofer is connected to the sub out in the reciever. I have the system in a 14 x 11 room with carpet and with 1 window. I only had the system for a couple of days and the sound seems a lil muddy , the highs are very harsh , HK 3490 BASS /TREBLE are set to neutral position. The crossover in the subwoofer is set to 40. Do you think I should get an equalizer or a crossover to improve the high and lows and channel all the lows to the subwoofer? Please advice. Thank you very much
> 
> Cash


Cash,
I would work more on Speaker and Subwoofer positioning before purchasing an EQ. Given the price, you might want to consider getting an AVR that offers Audyssey MultEQ or ideally MultEQ XT. Even if wanting to remain a 2 Channel Setup, something like the TX-NR709 would provide gobs of clean power for the 2 Speakers as it was designed to drive 3 times that many and shares a common Power Supply. It would also give you future flexibility.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

Cash09 said:


> HK 3490 BASS /TREBLE are set to neutral position.
> subwoofer is connected to the sub out in the reciever
> crossover in the subwoofer is set to 40


You already have EQ on your system
If the highs are too harsh then turn them down
If the bass is too muddy then turn it down
Those Bass and Treble controls are on the receiver so you can fix problems like you are having.
and
Remember that the volume on the subwoofer is part of your EQ and should be adjusted to match the volume of your Full Range speakers.

It also sounds like you already have a crossover too, since your subwoofer is connected to the Sub Out on the receiver. That means the receiver is already doing the crossover and you should disable the crossover on your Subwoofer


----------



## Cash09 (Sep 9, 2012)

Thank you very much. Every advice is much appreciated. I am thinking of going ahead and get EMOTIVA PREAMP USP-1 , which has a high pass and low pass filter , which will help me with the bass management better.

Right now after adjusting the speaker position and treble and bass on the Harmon kardon hk3490, I still feel the bass coming out of the towers, since I cant set the speakers to small ( No bass management in HK3490). I have decided to go ahead with the EMOTIVA USP-1. I hope it help me.

Thanks to everyone in this forum- I got some advice and help ! Much appreciated

You all have a great weekend. I need to run to work to pay for that EMOTIVA. :R


----------

